
Show HN: WatchDog – Server Management on Steroids - chintan
http://appliedinformaticsinc.com/watchdog-server-management/
======
Gys
No pricing ? Call us for demo ? Hmmm... No.

~~~
tckr
Yes, why bother?

~~~
chintan
Hey guys, Thanks for checking it out. It is currently private beta - if you
are interested, we can set up an instance for you. If you want to play with
it, you can create a demo account here:
[https://watchdog.ainfo.io/register/](https://watchdog.ainfo.io/register/)

------
snaseem7
this is an awesome tool - sajed naseem

~~~
sax2109
thanks for the thumbs up !!

